# Big Body Fleetwood standing 3 wheel



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

I got 3 pumps and 10 batts.....that should be enough weight i hope, i want to upgrade from 10" cylinders to 14 or 16" cylinders.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Chainbridge and 14s.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

I actually wanted to stay away from chainbridging, I wanna put 16" cylinders in.....bunch of stuff I'm still confused bout like dropping trailing mounts and so on.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 11 2008, 04:10 AM~10388717
> *I actually wanted to stay away from chainbridging, I wanna put 16" cylinders in.....bunch of stuff I'm still confused bout like dropping trailing mounts and so on.
> *


 16's will work obviously but I would go with 14"s..I bent 16"s in two hours on my old 94.
With 14"s I didnt need a chain bridge............


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

I jus got 14's for my Cutty hopefully it stands a good 3! I am doing a bridge though I want it to be *HIGH AS POSSIBLE *


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

What other modifications did you do to your suspension to get that much lift from the rear?

Drop mounts, udjustable uppers, slip yoke, shortened driveshaft?


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

I haven't done any of this yet so don't quote me on it BUT a lot of ppl say to drop your upper mounts and I know BMH sells a nice set of pre fabbed ones all ready to straight bolt on and then adjustable trailing arms and I think extended one inch.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 11 2008, 10:39 AM~10390830
> *What other modifications did you do to your suspension to get that much lift from the rear?
> 
> Drop mounts, udjustable uppers, slip yoke, shortened driveshaft?
> *


My driveshaft is not shortened because at ride height right now its fine but I plan to get a telescopic one. Pretty much everything else is stock right now, I want to get those Black Magic pre fabbed upper mounts, my trailing arms were extended when i built the car but those should also be replaced with adjustable ones.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Another thing i wonder about is weight in my trunk, i have a 3 pump-10 battery setup.....Is it still possible to get a really high 3 wheel with that much weight??? People keep tellin me to add more batteries to get that extra weight so the front tire wont lean forward and look gay :biggrin: 
Right now I got 2 pumps runnin to the front and one to the back, i wonder if i were to change it to the opposite with a few more dumps could i get a better 3 wheel because each corner would have its own control.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*slip yolk, 16 inch cylinders, and upper adjustables,.. standing, driving 3 wheels, all day long *


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2008, 04:18 PM~10393539
> *slip yolk, 16 inch cylinders, and upper adjustables,.. standing, driving 3 wheels, all day long
> *



I still need the slip yoke :biggrin: 14's will help you throw a good 3 wheel though RIGHT?? I hope so anyway if not fuck it i'll break down and buy some 16's!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

my caddy would 3 wheel all day long and stand 3 no problem... setup was 3 pump 8 batts, 16's in the rear, engine and tranny moved forward an inch and the rest stock


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 11 2008, 09:36 PM~10395882
> *my caddy would 3 wheel all day long and stand 3 no problem... setup was 3 pump 8 batts, 16's in the rear, engine and tranny moved forward an inch and the rest stock
> *


What year was your Caddy and do you got any pics of it 3 wheelin???


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

making drop mounts is so easy. you have to weld drop mounts in anyways IMO... you might as well do the whole thang lol


----------



## chet milner (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 11 2008, 01:42 PM~10391794
> *Another thing i wonder about is weight in my trunk, i have a 3 pump-10 battery setup.....Is it still possible to get a really high 3 wheel with that much weight??? People keep tellin me to add more batteries to get that extra weight so the front tire wont lean forward and look gay  :biggrin:
> Right now I got 2 pumps runnin to the front and one to the back, i wonder if i were to change it to the opposite with a few more dumps could i get a better 3 wheel because each corner would have its own control.
> *



you dump into standin 3 or??? :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

those drop downs from BMH are nice and cheap


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW! I didn't even notice he said 2 to the front and 1 to the back :biggrin: :cheesy: I hope that is jus a typo


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

4pumps...8 batts 14in cylinders










not super high but high enuff


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

here it is just the other day we went down to 3pumps...still 8 batts... n 14in cyl


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 12 2008, 07:29 AM~10397600
> *here it is just the other day we went down to 3pumps...still 8 batts... n 14in cyl
> 
> 
> ...



That's not a very high three wheel shit I guess I am going to have to buy 16 inch cylinders I want a higher 3 weel than that. Sorry homie not tryin to dog your ride it's still nice and clean. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Apr 12 2008, 07:21 AM~10397564
> *WOW! I didn't even notice he said 2 to the front and 1 to the back  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  I hope that is jus a typo
> *


The whole thing was wired to be a hopper, i never used to 3 wheel before, now i'm toning it down so i can 3 wheel and shit.....hopping has damn near destroyed my car. I'm gonna redo a lot of things for this car thats why i'm askin how to get a mega 3 WHEEEEEEL!!!


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Apr 12 2008, 11:30 AM~10397891
> *That's not a very high three wheel shit I guess I am going to have to buy 16 inch cylinders I want a higher 3 weel than that. Sorry homie not tryin to dog your ride it's still nice and clean.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



lol its all good homie.... it might look low.. but when i three rd corners da opposite corner drags :biggrin: shoot me sum pics of ya three wheel when u put them 16s on.... cuz ive been thinkin bout goin to 16s myself... but not to sure wut kind of damage it might cause


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 10 2008, 12:58 AM~10379356
> *Chainbridge and 14s.
> *


agreed, though i have a 69 impala, about as long as a Lac, i actually have 16s and a chain i believe. eitherway, it doesnt fully extend with the chain. but i get about a 8-10in. increase in wheel height when 3 wheelin


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

heres my B-body stand 3. 16's rear w/ chain bridge :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 12 2008, 07:02 PM~10400333
> *heres my B-body stand 3. 16's rear w/ chain bridge :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: i don't think this counts as a chain bridge.


looks like you chain the passenger side down super low and then locked up the driver side? 

were is the driver side chain?


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

yea its a chain bridge thats not completed yet n this pic. 
i just finished tha bridge install and was experimenting with tha chains lol.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice 3. Were you the one that was having problems with the chains and the uppers binding or something like that? Did you find a way to fix it?


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 12 2008, 09:13 PM~10401732
> *Nice 3. Were you the one that was having problems with the chains and the uppers binding or something like that? Did you find a way to fix it?
> *



yea thats me homie. got it fix , they still make contact, but not binding anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 12 2008, 10:18 PM~10401787
> *yea thats me homie. got it fix , they still make contact, but not binding anymore. :biggrin:
> *


 

What did you do to it? Just move them further out?


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's a picture of my Cutty, 12's six batteries, and a chain bridge. Very high 3 wheels. Back corner drags.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Apr 12 2008, 09:39 PM~10402005
> *
> 
> What did you do to it? Just move them further out?
> *


no, i had done 5" drop mounts , so i was going have to extend my lowers to pull some of tha pinion back down. which i did not want to do, so i moved my upper drop mounts back towards tha front of tha car 1". and that for some reason fix'd tha binding of tha t/a's and tha chains. :biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Apr 12 2008, 10:24 PM~10402457
> *Here's a picture of my Cutty, 12's six batteries, and a chain bridge. Very high 3 wheels. Back corner drags.
> 
> 
> *



That Cutty throws a nice 3


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 12 2008, 06:38 AM~10396876
> *What year was your Caddy and do you got any pics of it 3 wheelin???
> *


it was an 84


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 14 2008, 02:55 AM~10410029
> *it was an 84
> 
> 
> ...



wut size cylinders u running


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 12 2008, 06:02 PM~10400333
> *heres my B-body stand 3. 16's rear w/ chain bridge :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


b-body? to my understanding they are called panthers?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 12 2008, 06:05 PM~10400347
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy rear steer Batman!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 14 2008, 12:55 AM~10410029
> *it was an 84
> 
> 
> ...


Are the batts across the back or 4 each side?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 14 2008, 02:05 PM~10411105
> *Are the batts across the back or 4 each side?
> *


Car had 16's in the rear with a 3.5 ton coil cut in half, the batts were in an L shape so 3 on the side and 1 beside the batt closest to the back


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^^ that fucker threw it up real mean !!!


----------



## tmntderf (Feb 10, 2008)

> it was an 84
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Apr 15 2008, 02:59 AM~10417718
> *^^ that fucker threw it up real mean !!!
> *


Couldn't hop worth shit but had a mean 3


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

16's in the back....no chains,,10 batts, adjustable uppers,shorten driveshaft 1"


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 14 2008, 09:58 PM~10418397
> *16's in the back....no chains,,10 batts, adjustable uppers,shorten driveshaft 1"
> *


I like how that sounds, i'm no fan of chains. :biggrin:


----------



## cali swanger (Aug 14, 2005)

i thought i had a nice 3 wit 14s. but i think i will be upgrading to 16s


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali swanger_@Apr 18 2008, 08:53 PM~10449466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol me too.. but im worried about the driveshaft.


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

IT ACTUALLY GOES HIGHERON THA RIGHT SIDE


----------

